# Netflix audio dropouts?



## jrs1968

Does anyone else experience audio dropouts with netflix? Every once in a while the sound just disappears for a second, but comes right back. No hiccups in video when this happens.

I also have this happen on my TiVo mini, but don't recall it happening on my roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra

jrs1968 said:


> Does anyone else experience audio dropouts with netflix? Every once in a while the sound just disappears for a second, but comes right back. No hiccups in video when this happens.
> 
> I also have this happen on my TiVo mini, but don't recall it happening on my roamio.


Since the last update they are greatly reduced: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10747340#post10747340


----------



## JoE 15

I notice a dropout about 30 seconds after I being something on Netflix. I believe it's the Dolby Digital kicking in when the bit rate is finally upgraded. 

I have no basis for this claim lol


----------



## Time_Slip

I'm also having dropouts in the audio portion of Netflix. It's happening on my Tivo 9200 mini software version 20.5.4a.RC6-01-6-A92. Also, I changed the the audio from English 5.1 to just English audio.(the audio portion is still dropping out).


----------



## shoman1994

Happens on my Roamio OTA also... So annoying!!


----------



## SolomonJ

I'm getting it on my Mini's. Was very frustrating last night. Dropped out for a couple seconds every minute or so. I'm still anxiously awaiting software updates for my Mini's that are all still on 20.5.4a. I haven't seen this in my Bolt, but the Bolt did get updated software recently.


----------



## ben-gal-fan

I too am having this problem on my TiVo mini. I've noticed it on Making a Murderer the last few nights. Also noticed it tonight while my kids were watching the movie Home. Other shows are fine though, like Jessica Jones. Not sure what the difference is with the shows.


----------



## s10023

Having this problem with Netflix, too. Audio drops for a second every minute or so. Not the Internet connection because tested on the smart tv and audio is fine.


----------



## shupp872

i notice this on my Roamio, but not my Bolt so far. Oddly, it was also during Making a Murderer.


----------



## shoman1994

ben-gal-fan said:


> I too am having this problem on my TiVo mini. I've noticed it on Making a Murderer the last few nights. Also noticed it tonight while my kids were watching the movie Home. Other shows are fine though, like Jessica Jones. Not sure what the difference is with the shows.





s10023 said:


> Having this problem with Netflix, too. Audio drops for a second every minute or so. Not the Internet connection because tested on the smart tv and audio is fine.





shupp872 said:


> i notice this on my Roamio, but not my Bolt so far. Oddly, it was also during Making a Murderer.


Yup same here... Making a Murderer... Every episode. Breaking bad I'm on season 1 is hot or miss. The documentary Bigger Than a T-Rex.... Very annoying like Making a Murderer.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjgadd3

Same problem here on Roamio Plus watching Making A Murderer on Netflix. Every episode.


----------



## thewie

Anyone find a fix or workaround for this problem?


----------



## Lancetri

Me too! I just wanted to add to the list. 

for what it's worth , my observations.

The drop outs occur on wired ethernet or wireless, persists with different HDMI cables, with or without routing through my AVR and is a new (~ 2 months) occurrence on netflix. 

No concurrent video pixelation. 

It DOES NOT occur with Hulu, Amazon, recorded shows, direct cable broadcasts. (Youtube however has been glitchy from day one so i consider it unrelated.) 

Some shows may not have any drop outs, some have a dropout every few minutes and everything in between.

If you replay the spot with the drop out, the drop out probably won't happen the second time, only occasionally will it occur in the same spot. 

Has anyone called Tivo support about this yet? the more they hear about it, the more priority it gets.


----------



## JoeKustra

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532421

Just skip to the last page.


----------



## shoman1994

Lancetri said:


> Me too! I just wanted to add to the list.
> 
> for what it's worth , my observations.
> 
> The drop outs occur on wired ethernet or wireless, persists with different HDMI cables, with or without routing through my AVR and is a new (~ 2 months) occurrence on netflix.
> 
> No concurrent video pixelation.
> 
> It DOES NOT occur with Hulu, Amazon, recorded shows, direct cable broadcasts. (Youtube however has been glitchy from day one so i consider it unrelated.)
> 
> Some shows may not have any drop outs, some have a dropout every few minutes and everything in between.
> 
> If you replay the spot with the drop out, the drop out probably won't happen the second time, only occasionally will it occur in the same spot.
> 
> Has anyone called Tivo support about this yet? the more they hear about it, the more priority it gets.


I started a thread about it in their community. They say they are working on it....

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudAtlas

shoman1994 said:


> I started a thread about it in their community. They say they are working on it....


Is this the TiVo forums thread?

"_I did not try Marco Polo. I have no desire to watch that. It should not matter. It's intermittent anyways...._" followed by the thread being hijacked left it up in the air as TiVo last asked to "Please send me a private message with the following information:".

The current bug I see TiVo working on for 20.5.9RC15 is when going through an audio receiver via HDMI - but no mention of directly connected to a TV.

Bug 415441 Audio dropout on HDMI through external device

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10829778#post10829778


----------



## rablake

I just started noticing the drop-outs on two different Tivos while watching a show on Irish castles. First time for me, but evidently not a new problem.


----------



## gor88

I am experiencing the brief audio dropouts using the Netflix app to watch Zoo the TV series. Every 1-2 minutes, a 0.5-1 sec an audio dropout occurs.

TiVo Bolt and Mini V2 running 20.6.1-RC14
Bolt has wired connection and Mini connects via MoCA

We haven't noticed this in the Amazon Prime app or OTA, so it does appear to be an issue with the Netflix app.


----------



## aspexil

We have watched a number of things on Netflix and no audio dropouts for us.


----------



## mskar

Dropouts on Netflix on my Roamio for at least 4 months now, happens with TV shows more than with movies but occasionally affects both. Been viewing this thread for the last several months because its so frustrating.

No issues with Netflix on my AppleTV, ipad, phone, or computers. I am wired and my network is in order, I maintain networks professionally.

TiVo is making it really easy for me to cancel both Cable and TiVo service and ego back to either AppleTV or Roku. There seems to be a real unwillingness on TiVo's part to support their overpriced units and service after the initial sale.


----------



## lessd

mskar said:


> Dropouts on Netflix on my Roamio for at least 4 months now, happens with TV shows more than with movies but occasionally affects both. Been viewing this thread for the last several months because its so frustrating.
> 
> No issues with Netflix on my AppleTV, ipad, phone, or computers. I am wired and my network is in order, I maintain networks professionally.
> 
> TiVo is making it really easy for me to cancel both Cable and TiVo service and ego back to either AppleTV or Roku. There seems to be a real unwillingness on TiVo's part to support their overpriced units and service after the initial sale.


Because this problem follows no repeatable pattern it would hard to fix for TiVo or anybody, when the sound goes out I can backspace and get the sound so the problem is most likely not on the hard drive itself, and the sound never drops on the HDTV itself, as I have the TV volume set low but not off, only drops on my surround sound system fed by an optical cable from my TV. I get no sound drops when watching from say my DVD or BD player, the audio is fed in the same way, from my HDTV via the optical cable. As an experiment I connected the optical cable directly from the Roamio to my surround sound system and got audio drop outs also. Go figure.
When I use the Netflix App on the HDTV no sound drops ever, but when using the Roamio Netflix App I get some sound drops. The TiVo is the only common dominator in this sound drop problem.


----------



## Tanquen

This just started happening the last couple of days. It's a real bummer.


----------



## Thunderclap

Tanquen said:


> This just started happening the last couple of days. It's a real bummer.


Same for me. Netflix has been fine on my Roamio since I got it a year ago. Then in the last month this audio drop started. Really stucks.


----------



## timetrips

I have a Romaio and a Bolt and I have been having the audio issue with netflix (and only netflix) for quite a while (at least a year). My first search of google didn't turn up anything, and this time it was annoying me again so I searched and found this thread. Not very encouraged that this thread goes back well over a year and nothing seems to have been fixed.


----------



## dwight

It's happening to me too through my Mini; not through my Roamio.


----------



## pgoelz

Reviving an old thread......

We switched from a Roamio to a Bolt in December 2016 and found that like the Roamio, the Bolt also suffered from Netflix Audio dropouts. However, I just realized I don't think I have noticed any after the most recent software update (maybe last week?). Anyone else? Did they finally fix this very old issue? 

Paul


----------



## Digital Man

I had terrible Netflix audio dropouts on my Premiere and Mini so I quit using it and bought a Chromecast for Netflix. I got a Bolt + for Christmas and decided to give it a shot again. I haven't had one dropout on the Bolt + yet. So I don't know if they fixed something, if the Bolt + fixed it or if I'm just getting lucky.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurker1

In my experience, the audio dropouts were always highly dependent on what program I was watching. Netflix original series almost never had dropouts, and BBC series had almost continuous dropouts. Everything else was somewhere in between. I switched to Roku long ago because of it.


----------



## RSCHOON

I too am getting audio dropouts multiple times per show. I just finished Spartacus and had it quite often. I'll see if I get it with my next show.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm getting multiple Netflix audio dropouts on every episode of _Prison Break_ S1-S3 (Stereo audio, DD not available). I'm also getting it on the first couple episodes of _The 100_ S2 (DD available). My Roamio Plus output is sent into an AVR.

This TiVo problem was definitely solved at some point last year; guess it's back.


----------



## ustavio

mrizzo80 said:


> This TiVo problem was definitely solved at some point last year; guess it's back.


Same for me. Sense 8, The 100, pretty much everything. Intermittent and annoying. This plus numerous guide issues and borked, unborked, reborked and borked again channel line ups makes me wonder what they're smoking over there. I tend more towards Roku anymore.


----------



## Vernon Ross

I had this problem on my Mini's but not the TIVO, as some folks have said here. It was sound on TV as well as Netflix. It turned out is was caused by the network switch I was using. You can't use a cheap unmanaged switch because the new GREEN power save feature is what cause the sound drops and even picture freezing here and there. I replaced the cheap switch with a $65 Netgear Managed switch and all the problems went away. And the managed switch came with the GREEN power save turned off with the option to turn it on. But of course don't turn on the power save. Hope this helps those with Mini audio/video dropout problems.


----------



## Natasha Delahunt

Vernon Ross said:


> I had this problem on my Mini's but not the TIVO, as some folks have said here. It was sound on TV as well as Netflix. It turned out is was caused by the network switch I was using. You can't use a cheap unmanaged switch because the new GREEN power save feature is what cause the sound drops and even picture freezing here and there. I replaced the cheap switch with a $65 Netgear Managed switch and all the problems went away. And the managed switch came with the GREEN power save turned off with the option to turn it on. But of course don't turn on the power save. Hope this helps those with Mini audio/video dropout problems.


I've been having this audio problem on my minis for weeks and thought it was just my network. I don't use a switch so I am unsure how to fix this.


----------



## Vernon Ross

Natasha Delahunt said:


> I've been having this audio problem on my minis for weeks and thought it was just my network. I don't use a switch so I am unsure how to fix this.


If you don't have a switch, then you must be either wired to your router or using MOCA. You can't use wireless. So if the minis are plugged into your router then log into the router and check for Power save features on the ports and disable it. I have never used MOCA, but if you are using it I know you need a MOCA filter at your house main cable drop from the street before it splits off to all your house drops. That keeps interference out and your signal in.


----------



## Natasha Delahunt

Vernon Ross said:


> If you don't have a switch, then you must be either wired to your router or using MOCA. You can't use wireless. So if the minis are plugged into your router then log into the router and check for Power save features on the ports and disable it. I have never used MOCA, but if you are using it I know you need a MOCA filter at your house main cable drop from the street before it splits off to all your house drops. That keeps interference out and your signal in.


I am using MoCa and TWC/Spectrum just changed my modem to Arris MTA Model: TG1672G and the splitter I was using. That seems to have helped my internet problem. I have to see if the audio drops still happen. Hopefully, that fixed them too.


----------

